# Color-Black and White



## gender bombs (May 19, 2005)

If I bring the negatives to a one hour photo, can they change a color picture into black and white?


----------



## KevinR (May 19, 2005)

Only if they have B&W paper to print on.


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 23, 2005)

Most of the new digital mini-labs can, but it is printed on color paper


----------



## ksmattfish (May 24, 2005)

In the USA almost all photo labs, economy and pro, have switched to digital printing methods, and I usually see BW from color negs as an option.


----------

